# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > The Rumour Mill >  Hollyoaks: in the city from July

## anna42hmr

according to Zoo magazine there will be another late night spin off called hollyoaks in the city, which is due to be aired in July, with gemma atkinson in the show

----------


## Em

Does it mention if Marcus (Ben) will be in it? I didnt like Lisa in the last spin off

----------


## anna42hmr

it did not mention it, the page was mainly pics of gemma on holiday, and it is mentioned right at the end, the scan has been posted by some one on the hollyoaks babes forum,

----------


## anna42hmr

more info from digi spy

Reports suggest that Hollyoaks fans are to be treated with yet another spin-off series, Hollyoaks: In The City. 

Poor ratings of Hollyoaks: Let Loose put the dampeners on any hope that another series of the same name would be commissioned but it seems like the head honchos at Channel 4 are prepared to let Mersey TV have another bite at the cherry.

Storylines are yet to be confirmed but it is certain that Gemma Atkinson and Marcus Patrick - who play Lisa and Ben - are to front the series. 

I am also told that filming will commence on the latest installment in March resulting in a July premiere on E4.

Stay tuned to DS for the latest developments on the series in the coming weeks.

----------


## Angeltigger

do you have the maginize near you? can you scan it so that we can see?

----------


## anna42hmr

unfortunatly i dont have the magazine, there is a scan on a couple of hollyoaks /gemma atkinson forums (hollyoaksbabes.net is one of them)

----------


## Em

> more info from digi spy
> 
> Reports suggest that Hollyoaks fans are to be treated with yet another spin-off series, Hollyoaks: In The City. 
> 
> Poor ratings of Hollyoaks: Let Loose put the dampeners on any hope that another series of the same name would be commissioned but it seems like the head honchos at Channel 4 are prepared to let Mersey TV have another bite at the cherry.
> 
> Storylines are yet to be confirmed but it is certain that Gemma Atkinson and Marcus Patrick - who play Lisa and Ben - are to front the series. 
> 
> I am also told that filming will commence on the latest installment in March resulting in a July premiere on E4.
> ...



Well I hope it is better than let loose - but i cant see it

----------


## x Amby x

Yeah i hope its better than Let Loose too, that was pretty rubbish!

----------


## kirsty_g

i thought hollyoaks: let loose was quite good

----------


## diamond1

i hope this is all true but next time they should lay off cheesy characters with stupid storylines and focus on ben and lisa not the weirdos produced from let loose,the stuff with ben and his son where good so was lisa sleeping with that lawyer guy and moving onto cutting herself i liked all that but when it went back to alex,alley,nathan and that other guy i turned it off

----------


## 9161leanne

yea this is true it has been confirmed in inside soap that it will start in august and the guy who played tinead on brookside will appear as a friend of ben and lisa's

----------


## anna42hmr

From Digital spy

*The main cast line-up for Hollyoaks' latest spin-off, Hollyoaks: In The City, has finally been revealed along with more series teasers, DS can report. Gemma Atkinson and Marcus Patrick, who play Lisa and Ben, are the only actors who are being brought forward from their last outing, Hollyoaks: Let Loose. 

Starring alongside the duo will be ex-Brookside actor Philip Olivier, who appeared as Tim 'Tinhead' O'Leary. The actor will now play Adam, a schoolteacher who is holding onto a dark secret. 

Emmerdale's Oliver Lee, who plays Pearl Ladderbanks' (Meg Johnson) estranged grandson in the Yorkshire-based soap, is set to appear as an openly gay 16-year-old student named Josh who is taught by Adam. 

Yet another ex-Brookside star, Leon Lopez (Jerome Johnson) also stars alongside his old pal and colleague, Philip Olivier. Leon is to assume the role of Adam's best friend, Tank Top. 

Finally, Kym Marsh will star as Kate, one of the central female characters who "gets up to a lot of naughty things". 

Hollyoaks: In The City, which started filming at the end of last month, is expected to have completed filming by the end of September. The first episode of the series, which was written by ex-Coronation Street and BAFTA-nominated writer Daran Little, will air on E4 at 9pm on August 14*

----------


## Emmak2005

> From Digital spy
> 
> *The main cast line-up for Hollyoaks' latest spin-off, Hollyoaks: In The City, has finally been revealed along with more series teasers, DS can report. Gemma Atkinson and Marcus Patrick, who play Lisa and Ben, are the only actors who are being brought forward from their last outing, Hollyoaks: Let Loose.* 
> 
> *Starring alongside the duo will be ex-Brookside actor Philip Olivier, who appeared as Tim 'Tinhead' O'Leary. The actor will now play Adam, a schoolteacher who is holding onto a dark secret.* 
> 
> *Emmerdale's Oliver Lee, who plays Pearl Ladderbanks' (Meg Johnson) estranged grandson in the Yorkshire-based soap, is set to appear as an openly gay 16-year-old student named Josh who is taught by Adam.* 
> 
> *Yet another ex-Brookside star, Leon Lopez (Jerome Johnson) also stars alongside his old pal and colleague, Philip Olivier. Leon is to assume the role of Adam's best friend, Tank Top.* 
> ...


It's good to hear that they're continuing with the Hollyoaks spin-offs. So I guess this one is the spin-off from Hollyoaks: Let Loose. I wasn't really enjoying all the subplots from the mostly unknown actors (apart from the one who used to be in Soldier Soldier - he was quite funny). 

But it'll be better with people we recognise from shows like Brookside. 

I'm looking forward to the summer now (my concert, held every year on Southampton Common has had the plug pulled on it, possibly for good - so this news is music to my ears!).

Now all we need is Paul Danan (Sol Patrick in Hollyoaks/Celeb Love Island & Testdrive My Girlfriend) to make a cameo or appear as a regular character. Although I think the majority of you were probably rather put off when he was in Fiji with all the girlies.

----------


## diamond1

sounds good cant wait to see how it turns out

----------


## diamond1

Im assuming that ben and lisa will return briefly to hollyoaks to plug 'in the city'  maybe as part of maxs wedding  or attending the funeral of the students that die later this year it would be good if they did

----------


## di marco

> Im assuming that ben and lisa will return briefly to hollyoaks to plug 'in the city'  maybe as part of maxs wedding  or attending the funeral of the students that die later this year it would be good if they did


i dont think they will, it will be a bit silly really, i mean they dont really know any of the students that will die, and its not like they are close to max, and they dont really have any ties to hollyoaks anymore so it would be weird them just coming back randomly and then going again

----------


## Chris_2k11

No thankyou! Don't want her back spoiling the show!  :Smile:   Anyway if she did come back Miss Slapper would most likely have undergone YET ANOTHER personality transplant.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

 :Lweek:

----------


## diamond1

> No thankyou! Don't want her back spoiling the show!   Anyway if she did come back Miss Slapper would most likely have undergone YET ANOTHER personality transplant.


ha lmao ok i 100% see your point i really dont like lisa either but ben was great on the show it'll be great to see a return.

----------


## diamond1

just got this "Hollyoaks: In the City is set around the glamorous world of modelling, where Lisa has her head turned by the promise of a successful career, meanwhile Benâs dreams of entrepreneurial success leads him to make some bad decisions" of a website

----------

